# Cannon 60D Quick Control Dial Not Working !



## focusgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I bought a cannon 60D camera 2 months ago, a week ago I was shooting some photos and I noticed that QCD is not working in any mode !!, I was using it in (M)anual mode and it didn't change the apereture.
I did a search on google and found that there are two people having the same problem, and one of them has a post here, and the other one said that it went working again suddenly by itself !
is this a common problem with the cannon 60D ?
if anyone have a solution please share it, thanks in advance


----------



## focusgfx (Apr 27, 2012)

I sent my camera to the technical support and they fixed it, they said that there were a flat cable was cut down!
how is this possible after only two month of use ?
I recommend not buying this camera as it appears that it has this problem.


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is the lock on? I've seen more than one person have the same issue and all that happened was the control lock got turned on by accident.


----------

